# Expecting Mothers!



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are two of my lovelies expecting babies any moment now. They are RY satins, both bred to a chocolate satin boy that carries RY. I'm hoping for some nice non-sooty RYs, or at least RYs that carry chocolate. Since I'm not sure what the base color of the moms are, I'll also find that out. I suspect black and agouti, given how sooty they are.



















I also have a satin agouti pied by a satin black that's expecting as well. Hopefully not long for any of them!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had babies! All three of my does popped! One on Saturday, and the other two today.

First, here is doe1, satin RY by satin chocolate 2g, 3b
Day1









And Day2
One of them is already darker than the others, probably going to be a black or agouti









Okay, then here is my pied satin agouti doe by black satin
Before she popped:

















And today when she popped: 1g 3b (plus 1g foster)

















Lastly is my doe2 satin RY by satin chocolate:









Unfortunately this last one had some problems. Ants got into the litter, and by the time I discovered them, only 2 pinkies were alive, 1b 1g. There were several pinkie parts scattered around, so she had a lot more than that. I don't know if it was the ants attacking that made her kill the babies, or if she's just a bad mother. I decided to give her a chance, so I cleaned out the cage, hopefully got rid of the ants, and gave her back the boy, and three boys from the agoutiXblack litter that I was going to cull. The lone girl I fostered with the agouti mom. So I'll give the doe2 satin RY a chance, but if she turns out to be a bad mom, the babies she has were all going to be culls anyway.

I'll post more picks as they grow!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for the big picture, I tried to change it and it said "You can no longer edit or delete this post"!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool pics and congrats ... sorry about the loss of babies to the ants tho ... good idea of putting the culls in with the suspect mum at least you will know if she is worth breeding from again


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! Well, here we go with pictures for today:

Doe1 Day3: The darker one is a boy, I'll probably cull him in a day or two, since I'm breeding for non-sooty mice. I'm just hoping to see his color before I do.









AgoutiDoe Day2: She's being an excellent mom









Doe2 Day2: Unfortunately the babies were cold, with very tiny milk bellies this morning. I moved them into a smaller cage, so that the mom has less room to move away from her babies. That has worked for me in the past when I had moms neglecting their litter. I like this doe because she's a big satin, half-English, but if she's not going to take care of the babies I'll probably cull her for being a bad mom.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

cutte babies nice and chubby and sorry about your babies with the ant problem that must suck


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ugh, I've been sick and out of town for the last week, so haven't had a chance to post pics. But that's okay, because now they're in the interesting stage where you can actually tell color! I took a few pics a couple days ago, and now I can post them!

RY Doe1 Day: Who Knows! This is the good RY mom. We have 2 chocolates and 1 sooty RY, all girls. I culled 1 black boy and 1 sooty RY boy.









Agouti Doe: We have 1 pied agouti girl, 1 lilac???? girl, and 1 pied blue girl! That blue girl is just so pretty I love her! She'll be a great compliment to the blue trio I just got from another member here! I also culled 1 black boy and 1 agouti boy.

















RY Doe2: She steadied down, and became a good mom after all, so I'll give her another chance. She has
1 agouti boy, 1 black boy, and 1 boy of unknown color. I'm wondering if he's a lilac too? Or maybe a mealy blue? In these pics he almost looks like a blue based RY, which is possible since about half of my RY does had a blue-RY mother.

















So here they all are!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all fab congrats  ... glad the dodgy doe settled down for you


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they all look gorgeous


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh wow! I've been watching Doe1 because she looks a lot like one of my girls. I wouldn't have the first clue what to expect. LOVE the agouti's babies so much. 
RY Doe2 looks like she might have a mealy blue there, yes.  My guess anyway! It'll be interesting to watch the development.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I wonder if RY with blue gives the same result as A with blue - a colour Finnmouse calls straw. You have some gorgeous bubs there!


----------

